# [Swiss NR] Square-1 Single and Average



## PixelWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

The Single NR was M2 U2 M2 PBL.

Also, where can I improve most?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2016)

this is closer to how I *wanted* to do in SQ1 last comp 

gj solves!


PixelWizard said:


> Also, where can I improve most?


I think you need the most improvemt to those E slices tbh


----------



## PixelWizard (Feb 2, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> this is closer to how I *wanted* to do in SQ1 last comp
> 
> gj solves!
> 
> I think you need the most improvemt to those E slices tbh



Well, good luck for your next comp  Shooting for Sub-20 Avg?

Yeah, E's... They're awkward...


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 2, 2016)

PixelWizard said:


> The Single NR was M2 U2 M2 *EP*.
> 
> Also, where can I improve most?



1 / 5, -1 / 5, 1 /


----------

